# stinging



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

This thread has been deleted in an attempt to eliminate trolling in this forum and make things more enjoyable for those who are seriously interested in beekeeping.

justgojumpit


----------



## Billy Bob131 (May 11, 2004)

Well lets seeâ¦.

Are you wearing any protective equipment? i.e. veil, gloves, long sleeve shirt, long pants? This will help prevent most stings.

What are you doing to stir the bee up? My father will get a hive so mad that I refuse to work in the same area that he does. Work smoothly and calmly. You are not trying to race through to hurry up and get done.

Are you using smoke to help calm the bees before you open them up? Although I still hear of people who do not use smoke, I hate to break it to everybody but it really does work. You donât have to pump it into the hive like crazy just a few puffs around the entrance and across the top bars after you open it will do just fine. If it is taking you longer than 5 to 10min. per hive, you may need to smoke them a little more when they start giving you more attention than you want.

What type of bees do you have? Some races are more ****y than others. You may want to requeen, picking one that has a more gentle side.

If your nectar flow is over, the bees can get edgy. Basically you have a hive full of bees with nothing better to do than sting the unlucky person that opens the hive. The weather can give the bees the blues too. Cloudy, windy, rainy all spell trouble.

Lastly there are some days when it is better to close the hive and come back another day. I guess some times the bees are just having a bad day.

BB


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I just got stung not five minutes ago. yes, i know... it's nearly midnight  ! I built myself a second nuc box, because i'm selling two splits to a fellow who is painting our house. i have one rearing its queen already for like 10 days, but once i finished this nuc box, i just couldnt wait to get bees in it. so i did it just now. by candle light (the flashlight died just as i had the hive opened)  there was no way i could possibly find the queen, so i'll look for her in the nuc box tomorrow. i figured, there are 20 frames in the hive, and i'm taking 4, and adding a frame of foundation "on the house." that leaves me a 20% chance of getting the queen in there. now one of these frames was capped brood. down to 15%. and another frame is nectar. down to 10%. we'll see tomorrow how bad my luck really is!


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## apirlawz (Dec 26, 2003)

Don Armstrong said:


> Don't feed the trolls.


Hi Don,
Check out his/hers/its other post on homesteading questions about milking the horse....

April


----------



## countrygrrrl (Aug 4, 2003)

There was a JoJo at HT who was the daughter of a registered user named Beth Barton. Suspect it's one and the same. Definite trolling.  Too bad they're not enrolled in summer school.


----------

